# New F550 / Lynden Lawn Pic Thread



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

So been getting many PM's asking for pictures of my trucks and spray systems. Figure I may as well start a picture thread. The first pics are of my new 2012 F550 undergoing its transformation. Still a ways to go but the salter is on!! Last pic is of my daily driver. Need to get some clean pics.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice truck but u know an alumium body is only 3 grand more right...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking trucks and the best part they are all fords


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice F550, So you buy a new white truck and paint it black, Why not buy black to begin with ?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Triple L;1531342 said:


> Nice truck but u know an alumium body is only 3 grand more right...


I had no idea...  This truck was a package deal with dump body already on and I got it for a solid $15,000 less then the same truck with an aluminum dump bed on it. I really did not have a preference, calcium chloride will eat through aluminum as well.



Morrissey snow removal;1531346 said:


> nice looking trucks and the best part they are all fords


Thanks, only way to go IMO!



maverjohn;1531349 said:


> Nice F550, So you buy a new white truck and paint it black, Why not buy black to begin with ?


Like I said above it was a $15000 savings with the truck as it was. Cost $1000 for paint so im still ahead. Searched all over Ontario for a black truck in stock pool and nothing. Would have taken 3 months to order from factory and I could not wait.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice truck! Can't believe it was only $1000 to paint it. Looks great though.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, Under stand know, so what else do you have planed for the truck


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

WIPensFan;1531370 said:


> Nice truck! Can't believe it was only $1000 to paint it. Looks great though.


Ya and it was a fantastic job, pretty much like factory. Did not do Jams however, which helped save money so when the doors are open you can tell it was white, doesn't really bother me.



maverjohn;1531377 said:


> OK, Under stand know, so what else do you have planed for the truck


450 Gallon liquid de-icing system including direct app and wet at the spinner on independent systems. Steps for cab, tint, line-x on parts of the box and cab fenders, pacific dually rim liners, a pretty in depth strobe package and HID headlights. More pics to come.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

So I take it your plowing with one truck and salting with the other ?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

maverjohn;1531408 said:


> So I take it your plowing with one truck and salting with the other ?


Well for now it going to get a western mount and im going to share plows between my truck and the dump. I do the salting so I will have the option to use either. Eventually it will have its own plow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey what kind of tires and rims are you running on the 2011 250? I like them


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Lynden-Jeff;1531439 said:


> Well for now it going to get a western mount and im going to share plows between my truck and the dump. I do the salting so I will have the option to use either. Eventually it will have its own plow.


What ever happened to your snoway revolutions???

PS I didn't mean for my previous post about the alumium body to come off as arrogant... I've found a lot of people think aluminum is a lot more expensive then it really is and when you look at the benefits its far superior to steel but whatever, a good deal is a good deal I would be picky either...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hambrick & Co.;1531571 said:


> Hey what kind of tires and rims are you running on the 2011 250? I like them


They are 35" Dick Cepek Tires on 17" American Racing Teflon rims. Been great so far.



Triple L;1531596 said:


> What ever happened to your snoway revolutions???
> 
> PS I didn't mean for my previous post about the alumium body to come off as arrogant... I've found a lot of people think aluminum is a lot more expensive then it really is and when you look at the benefits its far superior to steel but whatever, a good deal is a good deal I would be picky either...


Kinda seemed that way but no big deal. I research my purchases a lot and this was just the right choice of the time. I was talking to my friend today about linex-ing the whole box with linex 350. This is the same stuff they use for bomb mitigation and blast defense. Its significantly stronger then normal linex bed liner.

Revolution was gone years ago, traded for a 29R which is much better. Still going the way of Western for plows now, but this salter is a beast with the 11hp Honda. Makes my friends 9300 SnowEx look like a joke.

More pics to come, tank installed today, strobes and liquid pumps on the weekend.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Mmm 550.... The one ton dump I have now will probably be the last one I'll ever purchase. Pretty much a glorified pick up truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice 550......

Paint job looks sharp.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

ducaticorse;1532147 said:


> Mmm 550.... The one ton dump I have now will probably be the last one I'll ever purchase. Pretty much a glorified pick up truck.


I never understood why people buy 1 ton dumps. Completely useless compared to the cargo of a 550 and virtually the same price depending on trim.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lynden-Jeff;1532163 said:


> I never understood why people buy 1 ton dumps. Completely useless compared to the cargo of a 550 and virtually the same price depending on trim.


Now you're just being mean....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Lynden-Jeff;1532163 said:


> I never understood why people buy 1 ton dumps. Completely useless compared to the cargo of a 550 and virtually the same price depending on trim.


Oh, he's not being mean, brings up a great point.

All in all you're right, but the towing rating is pretty stought with a 350 DRW, and the small GVWR allows to haul a larger load without becoming CDL necessary. It is NOT my intention to start a CDL war here, so please don't...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Im in the same boat as you, i want to buy a new f-450 to have it custom painted and options out how i want but i can get a truck with a body and hoist installed and ready to go for almost 20k less. 

Did the dealer you bought it from also do the paint?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

ducaticorse;1532195 said:


> Oh, he's not being mean, brings up a great point.
> 
> All in all you're right, but the towing rating is pretty stought with a 350 DRW, and the small GVWR allows to haul a larger load without becoming CDL necessary. It is NOT my intention to start a CDL war here, so please don't...


This is true. We use a 350 and a 250 for our maintenance crews.



newhere;1532204 said:


> Im in the same boat as you, i want to buy a new f-450 to have it custom painted and options out how i want but i can get a truck with a body and hoist installed and ready to go for almost 20k less.
> 
> Did the dealer you bought it from also do the paint?


No I had a connection outside of the purchasing lease company so I just had it done on the side. Turned out pretty good!



Mr.Markus;1532187 said:


> Now you're just being mean....


I should say one ton dumps are completely useless, I have debated putting a dump insert in our 350 for grass and leaves. I just can't see buying a full out F350 with dump bed when I know a hair over 3000lbs will overload it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

newhere;1532204 said:


> Im in the same boat as you, i want to buy a new f-450 to have it custom painted and options out how i want but i can get a truck with a body and hoist installed and ready to go for almost 20k less.
> 
> Did the dealer you bought it from also do the paint?


20K less? Is one of the "options" you're passing on the diesel motor?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

So a picture of the truck with 315 gal liquid tank and one of the 04 F250


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ducaticorse;1532266 said:


> 20K less? Is one of the "options" you're passing on the diesel motor?


no both diesels. Thats the difference from a dealer trying to move a early 2012 with rebates to a factory ordered 2013.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

newhere;1532310 said:


> no both diesels. Thats the difference from a dealer trying to move a early 2012 with rebates to a factory ordered 2013.


Jeez, whats the out the door price? 35K?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

just the equivalent body upfit will raise the price 10,800

no you wont find a 450 with a body on it in the 35 range, if you do let me know asap


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

newhere;1532357 said:


> just the equivalent body upfit will raise the price 10,800
> 
> no you wont find a 450 with a body on it in the 35 range, if you do let me know asap


I didnt think I would. I was looking at 012 550 diesels at the dealer last week. 9ft body with IPAC boxes, listed at 55.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Just looked the other day as well. 550 with 11ft steel bed,4x4 and power options. It was 52,900


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice dump truck! How do you like the new 2011 pick-up? That has the gas engine right? How do you like it and what has the mpg been like?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice trucks! The pickup looks absolutely mean!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

a little off topic but i see in your avitar/ profile picture you have a snow way revolution, howd you like it? we just put one on our dump and im not so fond of it so far seems like they cheaped out on the wings. anyways truck looks good not having the door jambs painted would drive me friggen nuts


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;1532633 said:


> Nice dump truck! How do you like the new 2011 pick-up? That has the gas engine right? How do you like it and what has the mpg been like?


So far I like it a lot! Maintenance is way cheaper, still good power and reliability has been good. Only one minor sensor issue with the EPA system in the gas tank but got that solved quickly. I am going to consider gas trucks more in the future.



Brant'sLawnCare;1532677 said:


> Nice trucks! The pickup looks absolutely mean!


Thanks, all my trucks go for that look. I will get some pictures of the others soon.



thesnowman269;1532836 said:


> a little off topic but i see in your avitar/ profile picture you have a snow way revolution, howd you like it? we just put one on our dump and im not so fond of it so far seems like they cheaped out on the wings. anyways truck looks good not having the door jambs painted would drive me friggen nuts


Well since the door jambs dont see the elements like the outside if it really bothers me ill tape it all up and spray bomb it with a decent automotive paint, maybe a spring project. Had it for a season and really did not like it. Not an issue with the wings just a major issue with power draw because the lift mechanics are terrible. It was traded in for a 29R plow which has preformed much better. I only purchase western plows now though for the big blades.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## krikert (Dec 15, 2003)

wondering what kind of lift u got on the 11 f250?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

krikert;1532985 said:


> wondering what kind of lift u got on the 11 f250?


No formal lift. Only a leveling kit in the front and Airbags in the back. Gives it about a 3" lift all around plus the 35's. Its got a good stance and still fully functional!

Cheers


----------



## krikert (Dec 15, 2003)

I was planning the same but my 2012 sags an inch with nothing in the back so I feel like I need to do a bigger block in back plus airbags. With a trailer hooked up I'm almost to bumpstops. Pretty lame how weak the leafs are.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

krikert;1533422 said:


> I was planning the same but my 2012 sags an inch with nothing in the back so I feel like I need to do a bigger block in back plus airbags. With a trailer hooked up I'm almost to bumpstops. Pretty lame how weak the leafs are.


Its true, on a basic 250 the leaves are terrible. The airbags helped tremendously and did raise it up a solid 3 inches. With 75 PSI in the bags it doesn't really move at all, even with a skid steer. Best upgrade Ive done to the truck.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Lynden-Jeff;1532163 said:


> I never understood why people buy 1 ton dumps. Completely useless compared to the cargo of a 550 and virtually the same price depending on trim.


Not true, it's a $6500 +/- dollar difference between the 350 and 550 comparably equipped.

I just bought a 2012 f-550 a month ago and was going to add a f-350 cab and chassis right after that. I decided on replacing my 08 350 p/u instead with a 2012 f-350 p/u but the cab & chassis was about $6500 different than the 550. Both were 2012's diesel same specs other wise.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Big Dog D;1535140 said:


> Not true, it's a $6500 +/- dollar difference between the 350 and 550 comparably equipped.
> 
> I just bought a 2012 f-550 a month ago and was going to add a f-350 cab and chassis right after that. I decided on replacing my 08 350 p/u instead with a 2012 f-350 p/u but the cab & chassis was about $6500 different than the 550. Both were 2012's diesel same specs other wise.


Like I said, depending on trim. A 2012 XLT F350 crew cab diesel with decent options will run $53-55,000, my 2012 XL F550 ran $56,000. So depending on trim and options, they can be comparable. Im also in Canada which changes things more.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;1535617 said:


> Like I said, depending on trim. A 2012 XLT F350 crew cab diesel with decent options will run $53-55,000, my 2012 XL F550 ran $56,000. So depending on trim and options, they can be comparable. Im also in Canada which changes things more.


And those are two very different trucks.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I love our payed for Chevy dumps 
2002, 2004,2004 and zero payments


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

What is GVWR on a f550?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

cmo18;1536304 said:


> what is gvwr on a f550?


19,500.......


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

looks good with the sander and the tank


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Most of the price related stuff is irrelevant since im in Canada. The original point was that a 1 ton dump is not something id purchase as a 5 ton dump is not that much more for the GVWR gain.

Anyway the truck rims came in today so they will go on tomorrow. Also got krown'd, tinted, steps and strobes installed. Will get some more pics shortly. In the mean time a few pics of plowing last year and the wideout on my truck.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

cmo18;1536304 said:


> What is GVWR on a f550?


Up to 19500 lbs with the extra gvw package.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Made some progress today, got some of the strobes installed and rims. Planning on the liquid system this week for both direct app and prewetting. The picture below is the same setup we just put on a friends truck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

How much are these liquid systems costing you? Are they really that good for pre-treatment? Does the cost of the unit/materials really payoff vs just throwing salt?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

EGLC;1539163 said:


> How much are these liquid systems costing you? Are they really that good for pre-treatment? Does the cost of the unit/materials really payoff vs just throwing salt?


Liquid is a complicated but valuable tool if you learn to use it the right way. The systems them selves are very cheap, the problem is the product is expensive unless you have the means to make it or buy in large quantity. Liquid at .20$+ a liter is going to make you go broke. We only do a little bit of pre-treating to burn off light flurries or help with mid day storms in high traffic places. The dump truck being outfitted with liquid is to help with post storm application. It does save on salt uses but has other benefits, fast melting, safer lots, better low temperature and low moisture performance. I will be posting alot more pics about the liquid in this thread so if your interested check back.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Dump trucks just about all finished. Got a pic with the plow. Also got the Mercedes dealership back. Got to plow on the show pond outside the front of the place. It was an experience to say the least. Pic of the pushers is the Avalanche distribution center near one of my sites. Will post some more pictures soon of the two wetting systems on the dump and more action videos with my GoPro cam.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, what a styling looking dump truck. I'd almost be scared to plow in it.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the pics in front of the Benz dealer!payup


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

How long is the dump bed, 15'? Sweet looking 550!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Superior L & L;1561730 said:


> Wow, what a styling looking dump truck. I'd almost be scared to plow in it.


Thanks. amazing what some tint and rim covers will do, but thats the look I was going for!



vlc;1561788 said:


> I love the pics in front of the Benz dealer!payup


It was a great opportunity, that is actually a pond the truck is on that's an inch deep, they display their cars on it in the summer and in the snow in the winter lol.



Puddle of Oil;1561906 said:


> How long is the dump bed, 15'? Sweet looking 550!


12' dump bed on a regular cab! Thanks for the comments!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

f550 looks awesome. just bought a '12 extended myself after being one of the dummies thats owned one ton dumps for my maintenance crews for a while. i have to say what a huge difference it is for a small amount more if you shop around. i do give you major credit though i kept looking and looking for 2 white cab/chassis i didnt have the gut to spray a brand new truck but yours came out nice. im too nervous to put my alcoas on in the winter though im waiting until spring. your daily driver looks great too i think you just swayed me into one lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! Got some updated pics, been pretty busy with storms here. Added 12" extensions on the salter for some extra capacity. Also got some videos with the go pro I will try and get added.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the pics. Hows the 6.2 do pulling the skid? What kind of mpg are you getting with it on average?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Few more pics


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

two wideouts?? Love the black Fords. How many accounts do you service?? Sure wish we would get a few more storms here


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I see you had a 200 series in the first pictures and then a L175 in the second. Do you have two machines? Which one do you like better?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

ajordan193;1600152 said:


> Love the pics. Hows the 6.2 do pulling the skid? What kind of mpg are you getting with it on average?


It does great. So far 100,000k on the engine and its been fantastic. I wouldent want to pull much more then 10,000K lbs with it but it handles the skidsteer no problem. Infact with all the DPF garbage and the sheer complicated nature of diesels now I am going to be purchasing more gas trucks (other then dump trucks). They have really stepped up the power in these things. I get about 600 km to 100 liters.



EGLC;1600231 said:


> two wideouts?? Love the black Fords. How many accounts do you service?? Sure wish we would get a few more storms here


About 20 commercial and 30 residential in the winter. One wideout shared between my truck and the dump truck. The dump truck is a dedicated salt truck but I put the mount on so I could swap back and forth for backup, cleanups etc.



Dstosh;1600246 said:


> I see you had a 200 series in the first pictures and then a L175 in the second. Do you have two machines? Which one do you like better?


The 175 is a friends machine that we normally use to load our salt. The 200 blew a rad this last storm with only 200 hours on it. It has been nothing but problems. Not all typical problems but all sorts of crap from no heat to random electrical faults. We knew it was a new model but still it has been a major problem. The pilot controls have a lot of "play" in them being electric over hydraulic which makes percision operation difficult. Im hoping for the issues to get better.

Thanks for the comments, will try and get more pics and vids up shortly.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you do all that with one plow & skid?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

EGLC;1600345 said:


> you do all that with one plow & skid?


No all my trucks are listed in my signature, 4 plow trucks and a skidsteer.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Great pics of your equipment and jobs! Is it fun plowing the MB dealership? Or kind of like nervous with such expensive cars to work around? 

Are they able to move them all for you to plow? Hope so.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;1600633 said:


> No all my trucks are listed in my signature, 4 plow trucks and a skidsteer.


ahh i'm on my iphone so it doest show me signatures.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id like to see the Go Pro videos

I see a lot of complaints with the new New Hollands


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

scott3430;1600699 said:


> Great pics of your equipment and jobs! Is it fun plowing the MB dealership? Or kind of like nervous with such expensive cars to work around?
> 
> Are they able to move them all for you to plow? Hope so.


Its not to bad, it is challenging though. The dealership is way to small for how much space they need, so there is NOWHERE to put snow. They move cars for me to make piles before the storm and so far we have had the skid in twice to cleanup. Some times they move out entire banks of cars but only certain ones, and this is always after the storm. Never any close calls with hitting the cars or anything, I dont take any risks and I dont take any flack if they complain I didnt get close enough. An accident isnt worth the extra 6" of removal. I will try and post some more videos when I get them edited.



EGLC;1600749 said:


> ahh i'm on my iphone so it doest show me signatures.


Ah I was wondering why you asked lol.



MatthewG;1600776 said:


> Id like to see the Go Pro videos
> 
> I see a lot of complaints with the new New Hollands


Will definitly get them up soon. Im using it to put together a promotional video. Fantastic little camera though.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Please tell me more about this nozzel setup.. I am starting to piece mine together and was going to run a boom but this looks interesting..



Lynden-Jeff;1539000 said:


> Made some progress today, got some of the strobes installed and rims. Planning on the liquid system this week for both direct app and prewetting. The picture below is the same setup we just put on a friends truck.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've picked up an Avalanche pusher from that dealer in Burlington too, good guys there. You have a Horst pusher? I thought that was just an Avalanche dealer.
That Benz dealership looks like alot of work. I went to check that out for maintenance when they first opened it. Everything looks awesome the new dump looks great. Have fun with everything this winter.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

doo-man;1678245 said:


> Please tell me more about this nozzel setup.. I am starting to piece mine together and was going to run a boom but this looks interesting..


They are boominator nozzles. They are basically single spray nozzles. If you google the name you will find there website. I find its best for Pre-app and prefer a boom app when im applying over snow.



A.T.T.;1678314 said:


> I've picked up an Avalanche pusher from that dealer in Burlington too, good guys there. You have a Horst pusher? I thought that was just an Avalanche dealer.
> That Benz dealership looks like alot of work. I went to check that out for maintenance when they first opened it. Everything looks awesome the new dump looks great. Have fun with everything this winter.


They are right beside my friends site so I see it all the time. I got a horst from newholland when I bought my skidsteer. The Benz dealer is a pain because its over full, nowhere to put snow and uncooperative people. Didn't get it back this year and im kind of glad!

Will have new pics soon!

Cheers


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking trucks!


----------

